# Low dose Clomiphene (Clomid).



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

I decided to give it a go. I don't know, maybe it's stupid, but reading about it on another forum made me want to give it a go.

For those who don't know what Clomid is, it is a drug that basically makes women ovulate and it's used for infertility. So you are saying: are you out of your mind? No. Low dose (25 mg/day) clomiphene makes your pituitary gland produce more LH, which stimulates your testes to produce testosterone. Testosterone is then aromatized to estradiol (and that's actually good to have balance between the two hormones, having low estradiol is certainly not healthy).

I really don't know if I have low testosterone or not, and I can't get a blood test because doctors say it's "useless". I have a very high sex drive, deep voice and normal body hair, so I doubt I have low T. However, it's been a long time (years) since I wake up with a raging wood as it's supposed to be.

My goals are to increase self confidence and feel more dominant around people, so let's see what happens. Here clomiphene is practically OTC.

I'll keep you updated, and if someone has experience with it, please share! 
Cheers!


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't you pay for a blood test? I was denied the tests I wanted by my doctor so I went to another doctor and paid for it.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

chiaza said:


> Can't you pay for a blood test? I was denied the tests I wanted by my doctor so I went to another doctor and paid for it.


Unfortunately it's to much of a hassle, I'll get a full hormone panel in january when I'll be vacationing in my home country. Here it's just too expensive and time consuming.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

well, give it a go and let us know how it works out for you. I suppose you're a bit young for straight up testosterone injections/hormone therapy. All in all it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

istayhome said:


> well, give it a go and let us know how it works out for you. I suppose you're a bit young for straight up testosterone injections/hormone therapy. All in all it sounds pretty interesting.


I surely will! Testosterone as you say is out of the question if it's not strictly necessary (in order to determine this I have to wait for a blood test), but clomiphene seems to be very benign, and more so at such a low dosage. Also, and most importantly, the H-H-Gonadal axis is not downregulated, so there is no risk of hypogonadism as there is with Anabolic Steroids.

Cheers!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> I surely will! Testosterone as you say is out of the question if it's not strictly necessary (in order to determine this I have to wait for a blood test), but clomiphene seems to be very benign, and more so at such a low dosage. Also, and most importantly, the H-H-Gonadal axis is not downregulated, *so there is no risk of hypogonadism as there is with Anabolic Steroids.*
> 
> Cheers!


That is a very good thing!


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

*Me too!*

I am actually trying this too! I have only taken one dose of it though so nothing really to report. 25mg a day might still be a high dose though. Most of the research I've done has shown people taking it 25mgs 2-3 times a week.
Keep is posted, I'd be interested in comparing..



ricca91 said:


> I decided to give it a go. I don't know, maybe it's stupid, but reading about it on another forum made me want to give it a go.
> 
> For those who don't know what Clomid is, it is a drug that basically makes women ovulate and it's used for infertility. So you are saying: are you out of your mind? No. Low dose (25 mg/day) clomiphene makes your pituitary gland produce more LH, which stimulates your testes to produce testosterone. Testosterone is then aromatized to estradiol (and that's actually good to have balance between the two hormones, having low estradiol is certainly not healthy).
> 
> ...


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> I am actually trying this too! I have only taken one dose of it though so nothing really to report. 25mg a day might still be a high dose though. Most of the research I've done has shown people taking it 25mgs 2-3 times a week.
> Keep is posted, I'd be interested in comparing..


Me too! I started yesterday, so let's report our progresses!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you get your docter to prescribe such a drug? Did you need to go see a specialist? Or did you just ask some random gp to do it?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> How did you get your docter to prescribe such a drug? Did you need to go see a specialist? Or did you just ask some random gp to do it?


Just went to the pharmacy and asked for it! Thing is, here most meds are practically behind the counter, except psych meds.

I don't know if a doctor will prescribe it for such an off-label use...


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Why not just shoot up anabolic steroids? I like to use 27G 1.5" needles for intra-muscular injections, it's completely painless.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

chiaza said:


> Why not just shoot up anabolic steroids? I like to use 27G 1.5" needles for intra-muscular injections, it's completely painless.


That was discussed above; not a good idea. Though thanks for your injection advice


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

So, third day on clomid. I don't really know if it's placebo (I suppose so) but I feel like I have more energy. Not really much improvement on the confidence side, but everything that has to do with hormones needs some time to become apparent. Then it is to consider that clomid has a half-life of about 1 week, so the steady state will be achieved in 1 month give or take. 

What's interesting, this morning I woke up with a wood. That's a good sign. Sorry if a report this, but it's important in order to see if it's working or not.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

I asked my psychiatrist for it. He was aware of my latest blood work and my T levels. While I am not what would be considered 'low' by most family doctors, my levels are borderline low and have dropped in half over the last year.. so, I asked.



GotAnxiety said:


> How did you get your docter to prescribe such a drug? Did you need to go see a specialist? Or did you just ask some random gp to do it?


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

I currently self-medicate with 25mg/day clomiphene due to low testosterone. I had panels done and this stuff more than doubled my testosterone within days. I suggest though that you stick to 25mg and do not go any higher since clomiphene has the nasty side effect of increasing emotionality. So don't be surprised when you start crying about things that usually don't bother you ;-)

EDIT: Androxal is a drug waiting for FDA approval as far as I know. It's just one isomer of clomiphene, lacking the estrogenic effects. It also has a shorter half-life. Sounds more attractive than normal clomiphene which, by the way, can be pretty harsh on libido unfortunately.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

InnerPeace said:


> I currently self-medicate with 25mg/day clomiphene due to low testosterone. I had panels done and this stuff more than doubled my testosterone within days. I suggest though that you stick to 25mg and do not go any higher since clomiphene has the nasty side effect of increasing emotionality. So don't be surprised when you start crying about things that usually don't bother you ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Androxal is a drug waiting for FDA approval as far as I know. It's just one isomer of clomiphene, lacking the estrogenic effects. It also has a shorter half-life. Sounds more attractive than normal clomiphene which, by the way, can be pretty harsh on libido unfortunately.


Wow, thank you very much! It reassures me and gives me hope that it'll work!

To tell you the truth, it's good that increases my emotionality, my meds make it impossible for me to cry, and for me it is fundamental to vent a bit... Also, I always had a very high libido which bothers me because, you know, I always think about sex but don't have a partner right now (for us with SA it's difficult, or at least for me).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

InnerPeace said:


> I currently self-medicate with 25mg/day clomiphene due to low testosterone. I had panels done and this stuff more than doubled my testosterone within days. I suggest though that you stick to 25mg and do not go any higher* since clomiphene has the nasty side effect of increasing emotionality. So don't be surprised when you start crying about things that usually don't bother you ;-)*
> 
> EDIT: Androxal is a drug waiting for FDA approval as far as I know. It's just one isomer of clomiphene, lacking the estrogenic effects. It also has a shorter half-life. Sounds more attractive than normal clomiphene which, by the way, can be pretty harsh on libido unfortunately.


That would really suck


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, as I said the increased emotionality shouldn't be noticable at 25mg/day. This is usually a side effect reported at higher doses like those used by bodybuilder at the end of a cycle.

I wouldn't be worried about it too much. If it affects you simply pause for a few days and continue at half the dose. Some people had significant boost of their testosterone levels at doses as low as 5mg. Have a look at the huge Clomid thread at the mind and muscle forums. A very informative thread:

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/23940-clomid-effects-men


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

InnerPeace said:


> Well, as I said the increased emotionality shouldn't be noticable at 25mg/day. This is usually a side effect reported at higher doses like those used by bodybuilder at the end of a cycle.
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about it too much. If it affects you simply pause for a few days and continue at half the dose. Some people had significant boost of their testosterone levels at doses as low as 5mg. Have a look at the huge Clomid thread at the mind and muscle forums. A very informative thread:
> 
> http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/23940-clomid-effects-men


Yes, I read all the tread before starting it, wanted to be sure side effects wouldn't be harsh and most importantly it didn't mess with your hormones irreversibly. I'm 21 and really don't want to end up with shrunk testes.

Seems like it is safe for long term use also.

Today I didn't wake up with a wood but am really full of energy! I am going to report my progresses when I can but I doubt they will be noticeable in less than a month...


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

So, something is beginning to happen. Day 6 of clomid. Today I woke up with a very pleasant, raging wood. I say pleasant because it seemed like my manhood came back instantly (not that I'm not manly in general, but morning erections are fundamental).

Also, I'm having a drastic reduction in libido! That's VERY positive! I always had a super high libido which really was interfering with my life (I was constantly thinking about sex). I now can concentrate better on other stuff without thinking constantly that I want to have sex.

Still, it's too early to say anything. Energy level seems to be increased and sleep is more refreshing. No emotionality whatsoever, it seems that it makes my personality stronger!


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok, since I am trialing clomid also I figured I'd give an update so far.. Firstly a disclaimer about my dosages, I am very VERY sensitive to medications, my doc says I am a slow metabolizer so the smallest dosages have pretty significant effects on me.. 

I am starting out with 12.5 mg twice a week. The first dose made me manic and overemotional for a day and a half. (could've been cause I combined it with my regular adhd meds) after that settled down, energy levels stabilized to a good level. Dose #2 was taken at night sans adhd meds and had trouble sleeping however was not manic or emotional. Sleep was strained that night but energy seems constant since. One very positive aspect is clomid seems to help with the sexual sides of the stimulants. I will continue with 2 and maybe up to 3 dosages a week at 12.5 mg


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Ok, since I am trialing clomid also I figured I'd give an update so far.. Firstly a disclaimer about my dosages, I am very VERY sensitive to medications, my doc says I am a slow metabolizer so the smallest dosages have pretty significant effects on me..
> 
> I am starting out with 12.5 mg twice a week. The first dose made me manic and overemotional for a day and a half. (could've been cause I combined it with my regular adhd meds) after that settled down, energy levels stabilized to a good level. Dose #2 was taken at night sans adhd meds and had trouble sleeping however was not manic or emotional. Sleep was strained that night but energy seems constant since. One very positive aspect is clomid seems to help with the sexual sides of the stimulants. I will continue with 2 and maybe up to 3 dosages a week at 12.5 mg


That's interesting! For me, it made me less emptional and calmer, also, it brought my over the top libido to a normal level.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Today I woke up again with a raging morning glory. That is really one thing that (although annoying) makes me happy since I know that Clomid is working. I feel more energetic and quite talkative, today I went to change my watch bracelet and chatted with 2 girls in the store. 

I also began CDP-Choline and I find it very stimulating. I hope things get even better once clomid properly builds up in my body.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

chiaza said:


> Why not just shoot up anabolic steroids? I like to use 27G 1.5" needles for intra-muscular injections, it's completely painless.


I'm curious as to what your current cycle looks like. How many cycles have you done so far? Does it help with depression and give the use that over all sense of well being?


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok, starting to think clomid is making me an emotional ****** for about 24-36 hours after I dose. I am only taking it 2-3x a week and am frankly afraid to dose it continually. My mind races and races with impending doom/worst case scenario b.s. for everything. ugh.. :mum


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Ok, starting to think clomid is making me an emotional ****** for about 24-36 hours after I dose. I am only taking it 2-3x a week and am frankly afraid to dose it continually. My mind races and races with impending doom/worst case scenario b.s. for everything. ugh.. :mum


That's quite the opposite reaction of what I'm getting. I take 25/day and it seems likevit's giving me the classic "I don't care" attitude, however making me apathetic too. Almost anhedonic. I hope it'll go away, however this could be related to my illess and not to the clomid.

The morning woods are not as present as at the beginning of the treatment, but they appear from time to time.

I have to give it much more time, it hasn't even reached steady-state yet!


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

ricca91 said:


> That's quite the opposite reaction of what I'm getting. I take 25/day and it seems likevit's giving me the classic "I don't care" attitude, however making me apathetic too. Almost anhedonic. I hope it'll go away, however this could be related to my illess and not to the clomid.
> 
> The morning woods are not as present as at the beginning of the treatment, but they appear from time to time.
> 
> I have to give it much more time, it hasn't even reached steady-state yet!


How long till steady state? Isn't the half life close to a week? wouldn't that mean once it reaches steady state, then the dosages do not need to be every day, but can be everyother day or something like this, with the long half life?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> I really don't know if I have low testosterone or not, and I can't get a blood test because doctors say it's "useless".


Find a new doctor.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> How long till steady state? Isn't the half life close to a week? wouldn't that mean once it reaches steady state, then the dosages do not need to be every day, but can be everyother day or something like this, with the long half life?


Yeah, the half life is about 7 days, so the steady state is reached after about one month, month and a week.

Yes, you can take it every other day and it'll work too (at least I think so)!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Find a new doctor.


That's not so easy, it's a hassle with my insurance...


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

ricca91 said:


> Yeah, the half life is about 7 days, so the steady state is reached after about one month, month and a week.
> 
> Yes, you can take it every other day and it'll work too (at least I think so)!


Ok, so if I take this at night, most of the emotional issues will pass in the night and I can wake up feeling energized and ready to go.. morning wood included.. however, Ricca91, have you ever had any stomach or urinary problems on this stuff? I know I am really sensitive to side effects but it seems I am having a paradoxical rxn to clomid with urinary retention,, FML :mum Any words of wisdom?

Thanks


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Ok, so if I take this at night, most of the emotional issues will pass in the night and I can wake up feeling energized and ready to go.. morning wood included.. however, Ricca91, have you ever had any stomach or urinary problems on this stuff? I know I am really sensitive to side effects but it seems I am having a paradoxical rxn to clomid with urinary retention,, FML :mum Any words of wisdom?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, no words of wisdom from me... I didn't have any sides, neither digestive nor urinary and I really don't know why clomiphene could cause them. However don't take me very seriously about the urinary ones. I have paruresis (an anxiety disorder where you are unable to urinate in the presence of other people) and it's so bad that sometimes I have to try for minutes because I'm worried that my parents have to use the bathroom or are waiting for me. It could be a confusing factor when talking about urinary problems lol.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

ricca91 said:


> Unfortunately, no words of wisdom from me... I didn't have any sides, neither digestive nor urinary and I really don't know why clomiphene could cause them. However don't take me very seriously about the urinary ones. I have paruresis (an anxiety disorder where you are unable to urinate in the presence of other people) and it's so bad that sometimes I have to try for minutes because I'm worried that my parents have to use the bathroom or are waiting for me. It could be a confusing factor when talking about urinary problems lol.


Sorry to hear about the paruresis, that's gotta be tough..


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Sorry to hear about the paruresis, that's gotta be tough..


Yes, unfortunately is really bad. During long trips is very difficult. One time during a 16 hours trip in a bus I tried like 10 times to go to the toilet but without success. I was exploding but couldn't pee.

When I travel to Italy from here, I have a 13 hour flight and take klonopin because I get panic attacks in the plane. There, I have no problem going to the bathroom, because of the klonopin which relaxes me. So it's definitely anxiety related.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

About Clomid: now it's about 20 days that I'm taking it. Get morning woods and seems erections just randomly appear during the day. I feel more confident, and feel like my muscle are tense like after working out, even though I didn't. Don't get emotional but I have this "I don't care" attitude.

When I'm gonna go to Italy I'll have a hormone panel done, to see about testosterone and estrogen.


----------



## astralllsuzy (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish I could increase my libido


----------



## shadedragon (Dec 2, 2012)

me, too


----------



## jneutron (Dec 3, 2012)

Why dont you use a less harmful test booster like SuperTest by Beast Nutrition


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

@ ricca

Do you have a leaflet which lists all possible clomiphen side effects? If yes, what are the side effects? From what I remember reading in the past clomid can cause depression itself. That would mean that it's not really suitable for the treatment of depression. I also remember reading that it can make you cry all the time and make you emotionally vulnerable. Maybe this stuff changes hormones in the body so that you start acting more like a woman and cry over all kinds of things.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

thundercats said:


> @ ricca
> 
> Do you have a leaflet which lists all possible clomiphen side effects? If yes, what are the side effects? From what I remember reading in the past clomid can cause depression itself. That would mean that it's not really suitable for the treatment of depression. I also remember reading that it can make you cry all the time and make you emotionally vulnerable. Maybe this stuff changes hormones in the body so that you start acting more like a woman and cry over all kinds of things.


Yes, but it tends to happen at higher doses than 25 mg/day. This is a really low dose and all it does is to stimulate your testes to produce more testosterone through the activation of the HHG axis. Testosterone (and of course estradiol, through aromatization) are therefore increased. I didn't have any emotional instability and if anything, I am more stable and confident.

Side effects are mild, the most common being vasomotor flushes (the hots during menopause) and visual problems, but as already said, they may occur at higher dosages normally.

Seeing that I feel more confident and have more energy, I really don't care if from time to time I feel hot.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

ricca91 said:


> Yes, but it tends to happen at higher doses than 25 mg/day. This is a really low dose and all it does is to stimulate your testes to produce more testosterone through the activation of the HHG axis. Testosterone (and of course estradiol, through aromatization) are therefore increased. I didn't have any emotional instability and if anything, I am more stable and confident.
> 
> Side effects are mild, the most common being vasomotor flushes (the hots during menopause) and visual problems, but as already said, they may occur at higher dosages normally.
> 
> Seeing that I feel more confident and have more energy, I really don't care if from time to time I feel hot.


Ricca, what is your dosing schedule like now? Are you still every day? I have been able to get to eod with 12.5 but am having what i believe is bloating of some sort. ugh. sex drive is increasing as well as wood however the increase in physical energy has dropped off. hmm, do I go every day with the same dose or up the dose eod? the half life of this stuff is a 5 or 6 days.

thanks


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I used clomid as a part of PCT after an aas cycle. What do you expect from it ? Feeling castrated, acne and crazy mood swing ? because that's what I got.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Ricca, what is your dosing schedule like now? Are you still every day? I have been able to get to eod with 12.5 but am having what i believe is bloating of some sort. ugh. sex drive is increasing as well as wood however the increase in physical energy has dropped off. hmm, do I go every day with the same dose or up the dose eod? the half life of this stuff is a 5 or 6 days.
> 
> thanks


Yes, still 25 mg/day, and I think I will keep taking it like this. I don't think there will be much difference between 25 mg EOD or 12.5 mg ED, since its long half life. Same with me, sex drive and woods are increasing, and physical energy is about the same, maybe a little more than normal. Maybe try 25 mg EOD and see what happens!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

WISEguy said:


> I used clomid as a part of PCT after an aas cycle. What do you expect from it ? Feeling castrated, acne and crazy mood swing ? because that's what I got.


I don't know why you take and how you cycle AAS. If you use them for TRT, OK. If you use them to build muscle, then there's a good chance you screwed up your endogenous production of testosterone and that can cause the symptoms you report.

Personally I neither feel castrated, nor have more acne than normal. Mood swings are the standard for me, so...


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Does this stuff have any drug interactions or is it bad for the liver?

Another issue would be if it raises estradiol too much cause then it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Nonetless i'm curious how your final results will be, I hope you did your bloodwork before, it would be nice to compare it after your finish your clomid use. The feeling of being castrated has nothing to do with my cycle, it just that clomid can also increase estro so you will need an AI.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes if e2 gets too high then even high T won't do much. T and E2 need to be in balance otherwise you won't even be able to get an erection.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

*Thanks Ricca*

Thanks Ricca for your answers to my questions..

I think I am ending my trial of clomid at the present time. The bloating and more recently visual 'floaters' have been really getting to me. like i said before, I am REALLY sensitive to medications. maybe I will try lower than 12.5 mgs.

On another note, if you would like to see your 'true' T level once you go home, maybe stop clomid a couple weeks before and see if your T is low,or if Clomid has been able to stabilize your T levels. I don't think it makes sense to get tested while you are on Clomid. Tis best to be tested while you are at your lowest so doctors and you have a basis to augment.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

billyho said:


> Thanks Ricca for your answers to my questions..
> 
> I think I am ending my trial of clomid at the present time. The bloating and more recently visual 'floaters' have been really getting to me. like i said before, I am REALLY sensitive to medications. maybe I will try lower than 12.5 mgs.
> 
> On another note, if you would like to see your 'true' T level once you go home, maybe stop clomid a couple weeks before and see if your T is low,or if Clomid has been able to stabilize your T levels. I don't think it makes sense to get tested while you are on Clomid. Tis best to be tested while you are at your lowest so doctors and you have a basis to augment.


I'm sorry you are getting such side effects... Maybe you can resume the trial at another time and see how it'll go.

I will get tested and then obviously post the results here.

For now, I have to say I'm quite happy with clomid. No aromatase inhibition, why inhibit estrogen? We need it too! Clomid should normalize the T/E2 ratio. What I know is that I get random erections more than before but my sexual urges are reduced (and that's a good thing, since I'm a socially anxious single guy, back in the day when I had a girlfriend all this sexual drive was welcome, but now it's more of a annoyance).


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

ricca91 said:


> I'm sorry you are getting such side effects... Maybe you can resume the trial at another time and see how it'll go.
> 
> I will get tested and then obviously post the results here.
> 
> For now, I have to say I'm quite happy with clomid. No aromatase inhibition, why inhibit estrogen? We need it too! Clomid should normalize the T/E2 ratio. What I know is that I get random erections more than before but my sexual urges are reduced (and that's a good thing, since I'm a socially anxious single guy, back in the day when I had a girlfriend all this sexual drive was welcome, but now it's more of a annoyance).


Yeah, sad to say but my time may be at a close for this. I still have a bunch left as i was prescribed 30 50mg tablets.. right now I just enjoy peeing too much! haha

good luck with your blood work, most interested to see the results and especially if you stay on or go off clomid.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

@ billyho

What do you mean with floaters? Are you saying you got really permanent floaters from clomid? 
How do they look like? Do they move when you move your eyes?


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

thundercats said:


> @ billyho
> 
> What do you mean with floaters? Are you saying you got really permanent floaters from clomid?
> How do they look like? Do they move when you move your eyes?


They appear when you move your eyes and are not permanent, at least that's what the literature says. Nothing too serious, but should pass once the med is out of my system.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

This is sort of un related, I've never tried Clomid but I did try this stuff called 6-OXO a few years ago thats since then been made illegal (at the time i got it at vitamin store). It is a potent anti estrogen that is supposed to boost test and its been compared to stuff like clomid insofar as its meant to increase test without using actually TRT. It did not work for me, and I remember actually feeling worse, with a lower libido. I threw out half the bottle and it was pricey stuff. Ive posted this so many times now people probly think I work for a company that sells this hahah but I do not, -- a 1:50, 1:100 or 1:200 strength extract of an herb called tongkat ali really really has big effects on libido through increasing test/free test. That stuff works, too well really. I don't even take it much because I get so incredibly horny its uncomfortable!!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

So, today I got my hormone panel. My total testosterone is more than 1600 ng/dl, which is VERY high, no wonder I feel so horny. 

Anyway it's better high than low. Estradiol is 139 pg/ml, which is also a bit high (upper limit: 55 pg/ml).
I don't know my free testosterone, since the lab didn't test it. 

Maybe I should take 12.5 mg/day. High testosterone is good, but I wonder what the effects of such a high level will have in the long run. I guess the most worrying is cardiac infarction.


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

ricca91 said:


> So, today I got my hormone panel. My total testosterone is more than 1600 ng/dl, which is VERY high, no wonder I feel so horny.
> 
> Anyway it's better high than low. Estradiol is 139 pg/ml, which is also a bit high (upper limit: 55 pg/ml).
> I don't know my free testosterone, since the lab didn't test it.
> ...


Ricca, 1600 is way over the top and clearly beyond the normal range and can't be healthy in the long run! I'm really surprised that Clomifene was capable of raising your test to almost supraphysiological levels. You should really back down with your dosage or consider stopping it alltogether. Seriously. It seems like the Clomifene is helping you in some ways, but based on what you wrote it's not a miracle drug worth the risk of serious detrimental long term effects.

I guess that even 12.5mg is too much for your. Pause for a month or even more until the Clomifene is out of your system, get a hormone panel and then resume at maybe 5mg.

What were your test levels before the Clomid? Maybe there were already in the upper range.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

InnerPeace said:


> Ricca, 1600 is way over the top and clearly beyond the normal range and can't be healthy in the long run! I'm really surprised that Clomifene was capable of raising your test to almost supraphysiological levels. You should really back down with your dosage or consider stopping it alltogether. Seriously. It seems like the Clomifene is helping you in some ways, but based on what you wrote it's not a miracle drug worth the risk of serious detrimental long term effects.
> 
> I guess that even 12.5mg is too much for your. Pause for a month or even more until the Clomifene is out of your system, get a hormone panel and then resume at maybe 5mg.
> 
> What were your test levels before the Clomid? Maybe there were already in the upper range.


Yes, it's really a high level, I am stopping the clomiphene for now. I always suspected that I have high testosterone since I have a thick beard, very deep voice and feel constantly horny... But I wanted to try clomiphene in case my testosterone was low, seems like this isn't the case.

It's very likely that I am in the upper range without clomiphene. Thanks really much for your thorough answer


----------

